# permagloss



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all, 

IM building a live bait rod for my uncle for christmas using a gator live bait blank. The rod is that ugly black ribbed type finish (actually advertized as unfinished?). Will permagloss help improve the look of the blank? (an possibly hide that ribbed texture?) 

I also have a St. Croix heaver I will be rebuilding at the begining of the year that will need to be refinished. Any tips for using permagloss? This will be my first attempt. Iv heard coffie filters make for a good applicator. How many coat and how long should between coats? Iv heard this stuff dries fast. 

Thanx!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes it will make the blank look smooth. Depending on how deep the ribs are I would think it would take a minimum of 2 coats. I normally use a small foam brush to apply Permagloss allowing 1 hr dry time between coats. The last time I used it was last winter and it had a soft feel to it for a few days after I was done but eventually hardened up very nice. I would highly recommend a respirator rated for organic chemicals and also applying it a well ventilated area and even outside if possible. I have had unbelievably bad headaches by not being too careful, bye bye brain cells. Permagloss is potent stuff. For the smoothest finish you have to work both carefully and quickly applying an even coat. It is IMO the best stuff to apply to a refinished or painted blank as it is lighter than regular rod build epoxy and is extremely durable.

John


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats what I wanted to here. Thanx jlentz


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

the only way to get rid of those ribs is to sand them out. its an unsanded blank, they all have ribs like that before sanding. Ugly sticks are the same way. Not sanding them actually makes them stronger.

As far as permaglos goes, its pretty tricky stuff to work with in humid climates. Do a search on rodbuilding.org for more info and tips for using permagloss effectively. Personally I'd suggest sticking with epoxy.


----------

